

The Complexity of Songs by Knuth - amichail
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/arvindn/misc/knuth_song_complexity.pdf

======
joe_adk
It may only be me, but I don't like scribd for some reason. Anyway, if you are
like me and want the PDF link (and are too lazy to "Copy Link Location") here
it is:

[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/arvindn/misc/knuth_song_compl...](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/arvindn/misc/knuth_song_complexity.pdf)

~~~
amichail
You can just click on the title to the left of the "scribd" link.

------
jdoliner
The coefficient of sqrt{n} was further improved by O. Macdonald. Brilliant.

~~~
jdoliner
This means that there are presently two references to Old Macdonald on the
front page, the other being EIEIO.

------
visitor4rmindia
This is a surprisingly fun read!

Knuth has a sense of humor - who knew?!

~~~
michael_dorfman
How could you not know? The number of jokes packed away in TAOCP (especially
in the index) is significant, and he humor shines through in his video
lectures.

In fact, his first publication was in Mad Magazine.

~~~
visitor4rmindia
I started on TAOCP (vol 1) many years ago but gave it up halfway through
because it was too complex. I didn't remember anything humourous in it but
because of your comment, I went back to check.

I had a good chuckle at the index flowchart - maybe I'll give TAOCP another
shot - thanks.

